# lister open evening



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,
In metro today there was an ad from Lister looking for egg sharers, and saying that they are having an open evening on Thursday Feb 5th (I think that's the date). Their email is [email protected] to book a space at the open evening. 

Bingbong x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Most clinics have an open day/pm, as I recall going to London Women's Clinic to an egg share by accident as I was too old to egg share and thought I was going to a general clinic open evening. Maybe phone the clinics and look on their websites

Good Luck
L x


----------

